# Best way to put weight on Nubian Doe



## shtoopie (Aug 4, 2013)

We recently purchased our first two dairy goats. A mother, Sunny, and her 3 month old kid. They are both healthy except the mother is on the skinnier side due to raising two large twins(one of which we brought home). Sunny is 1/4 Boer, 3/4 Nubian and her kid is 1/8 Boer, 3/4 Nubian. I want to put some weight back on her but want to do it the proper way. I would like to be able to breed her but want her to be at a healthy weight.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What is she being fed right now? and How much?


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

I too was concerned after my momma had her baby.. She looked fine until about the 3rd week after giving birth to her kid; she got really skinny because she was putting all her energy into producing milk for her kid. I was very concerned and started to incorperate beet pulp into her daily diet. I used the pellet form which YOU HAVE TO SOAK IT FIRST - 1 part beet pulp 2 parts water. This worked really well along with the feeding program I have her on. Then once she reached the goal that I saw fit for her, then I decreased the amount I gave her and adjusted the amount to maintain her appearance and weight. She still looks great! I have noticed you need to constantly observe your mommas' because they tend to flucjuate with weight and appearance if their diet is not maintained.


----------



## shtoopie (Aug 4, 2013)

She is currently getting about 3 cups, twice a day of 16% dairy feed. As well as hay and whatever she wants in the field.


I was told to increase it to about a quart over the next week. But just wanting other ideas as well.

Where would you get the beet pulp pellets? At a feed store?

Edit: She is 5 years old and I was told she had triplets last year and twins this year.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she needs an increase do so slowly...if her berries begin to clump, its her bodys way to say..."too much too fast" 
Im not sure where to get beet pulp in pellets...the shredded I got for TCS


----------



## shtoopie (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes that's is what she said, increase it slowly over the next week. Is it okay or her to eat however much in the field?


What is TCS? 

Thank-you that is very good to know about her berries.


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

Is the kid still nursing off of momma? Are you milking momma at all? 

I think a quart of grain seems a bit much for one goat- twice a day... but I'm not an expert. Nubians and Boer goats are bigger than the goats I have. I know people here can suggest an amount for you. 

I buy beet pulp pellets at Tractor Supply. They have a grid on the bag to explain how much to feed per weight. I also feed my goats alfalfa/Timothy pellets along with grass hay. (because farmers around where I live only sell grass hay).

Some people here feed BOSS to their goats for weight issues.. but I have not had to try it yet. My feeding regimen works well for my goats so far.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

TSC is tractor Supply Company lol..( I Said TCS which was incorrect lol)

Graze is ok to have all she wants...its always a good idea to feed hay 30-40 minutes befroe sending out to graze to set up the rumen and help prevent bloat or enterotoxemia from eating wet grass..also worm eggs travel up the blade on dew..so this waiting period allows time for dew to dry up


----------



## shtoopie (Aug 4, 2013)

I have not noticed the baby nursing but we haven't separated them yet to wean. She still has milk and my husband is building the milking station as we speak. We just got them 2 days ago and plan on starting to milk her now. She was not being milked this year as she had two large twins to feed. 

The lady maybe said a quart a day, she went on holidays which is why I am a little confused. I cannot get ahold of her for questions at the moment.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would also have a fecal done to be sure parasites are not the cause of her weight loss..


----------



## shtoopie (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank-you.


----------

